# Slingbox Pro + VM Tivo



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

I've been using Slingbox Pro with my S1 Tivo for a couple of years. Now I'd like to switch completely over to my new VM Tivo. Anyone know how to set up the Slingbox remote to control the new box? The only options are: Code 1 and Custom. I don't know what you're supposed to enter for Custom.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

There is a V+ remote as an option in the right Slingbox software. That controls many (but not all) functions. I expect Slingbox will release a VM TiVo one in a while.


----------



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks smokie! I now have some control over the box. I don't think there's a thumbs up equivalent. I can live with that for the moment. I can't live with being tied in front of a TV to watch anything. I mostly watch from my desktop or laptop.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

You can program most remotes into a Slingbox Pro yourself now:

http://remotes.slingbox.com/

And / or you can request a new one to be added:

http://answers.slingbox.com/community/enhancement_requests/remote_controls


----------



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

The Remote Learning Tool doesn't do much for me. I've tried IE, FF in Windows XP and Windows 7. Gives a blank box. Seems like others have the same issue.

The V+ virtual remote doesn't give the equivalent of a Tivo pause button.

Anyone mind sending me a VM Tivo remote for Slingbox I could download and import?


----------



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

By removing all security in Internet Explorer I've got the Remote Learning Tool to work. It's one the clunkiest application I've used. But it works enough to program a subset of TiVo remote keys. If you want to amend just one key then one must go through the whole tedious process and reprogram all keys.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

If you have an issue with the Slingbox set-up go and tell them their forums. Posting your issues here won't resolve anything.

So you are now able to control you TiVo correct? So I guess you missed the 'Thanks' button!


----------



## Nikki (Jun 9, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> If you have an issue with the Slingbox set-up go and tell them their forums. Posting your issues here won't resolve anything.


It was a million-to-one chance that paid off.



Fred Smith said:


> So you are now able to control you TiVo correct? So I guess you missed the 'Thanks' button!


I can control Tivo. With the frustration of getting everything to work all etiquette went out of the window. Of course Fred, many thanks!


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Just thought it was worth posting that there is a complete Virgin Media Tivo remote now available for Slingbox.

Full credit goes to Alan Richey for getting this to work.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dload.php?action=file&file_id=9801

Pete


----------

